# Twisp Tobacco Pure #1



## Wesley (2/11/14)

Has anyone tried this flavour and know of another brand that makes a similar-tasting juice? I really like this one but not keen on paying R200 for 20ml.


----------



## Twisper (2/11/14)

I also love it, sometimes ad just a drop of mint. I am also searching for something similar or very close, it is very nice.....


----------



## Wesley (2/11/14)

Twisper said:


> I also love it, sometimes ad just a drop of mint. I am also searching for something similar or very close, it is very nice.....



It really is great, awesome tobacco taste, just smooth enough with the slightest hint of sweetness that keeps me wanting more. I bought a bottle for my brother's birthday - he is still on the twisp - and had to steal a little bit for myself.

I'm afraid to order other tobacco flavours without testing first, it can be such a hit and miss with these flavours...


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

I have an idea Heather's Heavenly Vapes Maple Eh or Huntsman might be close to that. Check out www.juicyjoes.co.za. No stock at the moment, watch their forum for stock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisper (3/11/14)

Closest I got to it was the following mix. Fusion from Vape (70%) + Turkish Blend from Liqua (25%) Mint from Liqua (5%). But you must Vape it in a top coil device, the taste is different. If I 'vape the signature tabacco #1' from Twisp in my Aerotank mini it does not taste exactly the same as in the Twisp, it is made for that device. That is the only juice I use my Twisp for occasionally.


----------

